# When to separate my doe??



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

My self blue doe had been in with the buck for a week when I collected them, its been a further week now - do I move her out now, to give her chance to settle in her own box before the birth or leave it a bit longer?? What would you suggest? She doesn't appear that heavy considering she could be 2 weeks gone.

Thank you,
Benjamin.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i seperate when they start to look pregnant or start nesting like crazy, as unless shes already with another doe who is expecting from the same buck i like her to get settled with a nanny or another pregnant doe in advance of the birth so shes feeling chill... it should be pretty easy to tell when her stomach starts rounding... try holding her up by the base of her tail and looking from behind at her tum... if it swells shes likel pregnant already...

sometimes if its a bucks 'first time' they can take a while to get the girls...


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah she is showing. She will have to go on her own as the other doe will be at last a week behind giving birth. I shall give her, her own quarters tomorrows when I clean them out. Thank you for your help Daisy


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

do you have a differnt doe to hang out with her? its a bit lonely for her to be on her own. if they are only a week apart i'd still be inclined to house them together if there were no other options for a nanny... just what i'd do personally... what do other people do in this situation?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Im afraid I don't as I only have the one trio for now. Im not even sure the other does has 'taken' yet!!! eeek. I might just put her in the adjoining cage she will still be able to see smell and touch noses, It would be handy for me not to get the babies mixed up from the two litters anyway as one is blue carrying Siamese and the other straight Siamese. I will definately mate does together from now on though.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

ah i see! in that case you could always leave her in a little longer, but if it looks like shes going to pop soon then its time for the buck to come out

good luck!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Daisy. Im so looking forward to my first litter of mice.  Just want to do everything right.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooh Im excited for you!


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Can you not put her in with the trio as long as they haven't got babies as it will make it easier for her to bring up the babies with help. I put in another female and her 2 4 week old babies a couple of days before one of them gave birth and they were fine with it. I would take her out of being with the male we did with ours because we didn't know when they were going to give birth as they were accidental litters.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Peteyandthegang said:


> Ooh Im excited for you!


me too have they arrived yet??


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

No they haven't arrived yet - Im thinking the end of the week. I plan to separate her this evening so she is settled in her own place in plenty of time.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Hope everything goes well for her.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Im beginning to think she isn't pregnant after all


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> Im beginning to think she isn't pregnant after all


What makes you say that? Does she look like she's just put rather alot of weight on?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

well when I got her the breeder said she had been in with the buck for about a week - I bought both her and that buck along with another doe which has now been in with them for 2 weeks. The first doe the breeder said she looks like she is just beginning to show when I got her 2 weeks ago - she doesn't look to have altered at since then (I think I was seeing things before, coz I so wanted her to be). When I had mice as a kid it was always pretty obvious by the time she was nearl ready. Also the other doe doesn't look any different.

I'm guessing Ive got a dud buck? (the breeder did say he was a bit old but should still manage a couple of litters yet!)


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

It does sound like you have a buck that can longer do his job! What a shame, can you get hold of another?


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Probably an older buck w.ho hasn't got any swimmers left


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

"a lack of swimmers" haha - i love it :lol:

I will have to ring the breeder again tonight - shouldn't be a problem - might have to wait a while though. O well all good things come to those who wait


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Benjamin O well all good things come to those who wait ;)[/quote said:


> Too true, too true!!
> 
> I have been waiting (morel like pestering) my mum since the end of LAST YEAR for my first two mice and I just picked them up today!!! I'm sooo glad I waited now as they are the CUTEST EVER!!!!


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol Benjamin glad you liked it. True all good things come to those who wait.


----------

